# ACS skill assessment renewal- without Agent involvement.



## sam_1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi Everybody,
currently i have obtained ACS skill assessment certificate for the skill migration to Australia but it doesn't reflect 5+ years of valid experiences. but regardless of first 2 years now I have 5+ years of working experience. last time i applied assessment via a registers migration agent. but this time i'm planning to renew it by myself.

i would be much appreciated if you could let me know how to renew my ACS skill assessment with old reference without my agent involvement.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

I think Yes, you can go ahead with the skill assessment, but your new assessment will come under new rules so make sure you are aware of them. If you had IT or Computers as ur major degree, ACS will deduct 2 yrs from exisiting 5 as a suitability criteria and u will be left with 3+ yrs only. 

Decution is 4 yrs if u have electronics or any other no related degree.

Think and read new rules carefully before u go.

Best of luck.

Cheers


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

You can submit the new ACS application with old application reference number. You would be able to see the old uploaded documents , therefore, you are required to upload only additional documents under your work experience.

Make sure additional documents are certified

Good luck


----------



## sam_1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Many thanks for your reply...

as a software engineer i have working experience from 1/07/2006 up to now.
they will reduce fist 2 years and will calculate from 8/2008. so i think that i have 5+ experience up to date.

my question is earlier i applied through an agent. if i'm going to do it alone do i need to change my agent information ? else can i use previous ACS logging id and renew by my self.
please advice.


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

Dear, there is no part in ACS that asks information about your previous agent. Just forget about your agent. All you need from your agent is old acs userid and password. Because that will be required for submission of application.

Note, you will be submitting new application with old credentials.

Dont forget to upload additional documents

You will not have provision to delete / amend old uploaded documents.

Good luck


----------



## sam_1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Once again thanks a lot,

the previous logging id created by the agent. so the result will go to their mail address. how can i obtain if i don't change the agent information. 
kindly advice..

2 question - does it takes usual processing time for renewal (12 weeks)


----------



## sam_1 (Jun 16, 2014)

The following employment after August 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately

skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 07/06 - 08/07 (1yrs 1mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: Millennium IT Software (Pvt) Ltd
Country: SRI LANKA

Dates: 09/07 - 04/13 (5yrs 7mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: Dialog Axiata (Pvt) Ltd
Country: SRI LANKA

Above is my previous ACS, when i'm filling working experience section in EOI starting date should be August/2008 and what will be the end date ?
should i keep it blank or 4/2013

appreciate your valuable feadback


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

Once you got your old userid and password then you will be owner of everything.

Of course you will be having a provision to change email address and postal address.

Email address where you will be getting assessment letter, postal address which will be printed on your assessment letter

you should change it as soon as possible

2. All those applicants who submitted app after 15 june, got their assessment done in 4 weeks

Good luck


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

Little got confused, please tell me

Are you still working in Dialog Axiata ?


----------



## sam_1 (Jun 16, 2014)

yes , still i'm working for Dialog Axiata


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

Ok, 

Under work exp section 

You should not change anything for your exp with Millennium

For Dialog , there will be two changes you have to do

1 - change TO DATE to 07/2014
2 - upload additional document stating ALL your exp with DIalog starting from 09 / 2007

You should also upload you additional education / certification that you achieved after first assessment

Imp note: once you are done with uploading additional documents you should be able to see 2 reference letters (one old, one new) under Dialog work exp 

You should also OVERWRITE your CV with updated one if uploaded earlier

Good luck


----------



## sam_1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank you very much,

just for clarify that

in EOI i put August/2008 as start date
July /2014 as end date and i can lodge a EOI

mean time i need to renew my ACS with new working experience.
once it got through the i DO NOT NEED TO UPDATE EOI ?

need your help :-(


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

Start date 08/2008 is fine, leave end date as BLANK , because you are still working with same company you should only give to date a value when you have next exp with different company.

Technically, blank to date will help skillselect to keep calculating your work exp points with passage of time

Once you got new assessment letter, immediately change the reference number and assessment date on EOI

Did you add your work exp with Millennium and dialog till 07/2008 as NOT Relevant in EOi ?

Good luck


----------



## sam_1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Dear Mah,
many thanks for your expertise knowledge,
Thanks once again ...


----------



## soamani (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi
i got same problem here, i don't have agent username/password, i don't know where she is.

Now how can i apply without agent CREDENTIALS or could i uploaded only the old ACS letter with new application?


----------

